# pain above my belly button??



## Laura1984

hiya,
Please will someone tell me what this is... I haven't felt LO move at all today and i dont think v.much if at all yesterday but i was a really busy bee all day. my mum has said not to worry as it is still early to be feeling her but... i have a really bad pain just above my belly button i really want to know what it is and if the 2 are connected.... it really hurts!!!
xxx


----------



## Ema

Aw, hun it is still quite early to be monitoring baba movements i can go all day with feeling my little man, but if your worried give your midwife a call and get it checked out even if its just for peace of mind. Also im not sure what the pain above your belly button might be streching pains but im sure the other girls on here with have a better idea than me :blush: 

Em XXXX


----------



## Lizziepots

I think...but not 100% certain that at 20 weeks baby will still stretch out completely. What you could be feeling is LO stretching to the very top of your uterus...which could well be above your belly button now? Does it feel firmer than it did before?


----------



## Laura1984

Lizziepots said:


> I think...but not 100% certain that at 20 weeks baby will still stretch out completely. What you could be feeling is LO stretching to the very top of your uterus...which could well be above your belly button now? Does it feel firmer than it did before?


It feels asif there's knotted muscles in there just above.the pain is like a shooting pain and is much worse if i touch it.
xxx


----------



## tinytoes

i bet it's stretching pains too. maybe the uterus is expanding and makign everything hurt. I remember having like a hard feeling there for a while, like it was all tense. But best check it out with your MW or doc if you're worried though - do you have your scan soon?


----------



## Laura1984

tinytoes said:


> i bet it's stretching pains too. maybe the uterus is expanding and makign everything hurt. I remember having like a hard feeling there for a while, like it was all tense. But best check it out with your MW or doc if you're worried though - do you have your scan soon?

Thank you. yeah i'm sure it probably is stretching i'm just paranoid! I've had all my scans now i was 19+3 when i had my 20 week scan (lucky really)! I've also felt her move this am so relieved about that. i'm seeing my mw a week tomorrow so will check with her.

xx


----------



## BeckyBoo

They can be quite painful and very easy to pull a muscle when you're pregnant. I hope all is ok and you feel better soon xx


----------



## Vickie

I had loads of stretching pains around that time in my pregnancy! It was quite painful at times.


----------

